# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Cho hỎi chƯƠng trÌnh ĐỔi ĐiỆn thỌai cŨ lẤy laptop mỚi cỦa thẾ giỚi di ĐỘng lÀ sao?

## daianevent

*mình xin xóa bài này vì đã xong rồi*

mình xóa bài này vì mình đã mua rồi nên không làm phí nguồn tài nguyên trang web nữa

----------


## 4B1601

*Bạn vào trang web nó mà xem , copy luon cho bạn nè*

:emlaugh:Nội Dung+​*Khách hàng sẽ được giảm 1.000.000đ khi mua laptop tại Thegiodidong với điều kiện khách hàng phải mang đến 1 điện thoại di động bất kỳ (*_không phân biệt giá trị, nhãn hiệu và còn nghe gọi đượ_c*) để được giảm giá.*
Điều kiện+​Mỗi khách hàng chỉ được mua *1 laptop.*+​Điện thoại di động được khách hàng mang tới phải còn nghe gọi được, không phân biệt giá trị, nhãn hiệu, hãng sản xuất và tình trạng vỏ máy. 
+​Chương trình “Đổi điện thoại cũ lấy laptop mới” không áp dụng cho chương trình bán laptop trả góp lãi suất 0% và không áp dụng cho các máy laptop mini như *Aspire One, MSI Wind, HP MiniNote và Asus EEE PC*
*Ví dụ:* Khách hàng có phiếu giảm giá* 2.000.000d* và có mang theo điện thoại cũ để đổi. Tuy nhiên, khách hàng chỉ được chọn 1 trong 2 chương trình khuyến mãi: hoặc phiếu giảm giá *2.000.000đ* hoặc được trừ *1.000.000đ* khi đổi điện thoại cũ.

Thời gian: từ ngày 24/07 đến ngày 31/08.Địa điểm áp dụng: 
*Tp.HCM:
434 Ba Tháng Hai, Quận 10*BẠN VÀO THỬ LINK NÀY ĐỂ XEM NHÉ :
http://www.thegioididong.com/DTDD/News/Detail.aspx?NewsID=4969&CategoryID=5
http://www.thegioididong.com/DTDD/News/Detail.aspx?NewsID=4971&CategoryID=15​

----------


## matngocads2015

thanks các bác nhiều lắm

----------

